# Exclusive Lance Armstrong Interview



## USMark (May 31, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Universal Sports will be airing an exclusive interview with Lance during Sunday's broadcast of the final stage of the Giro. Coverage starts at noon ET. Click here to see if you get the Universal Sports channel in your area: http://bit.ly/4QyZL

If you don't get US TV - we'll make the interview available at www.UniversalSports.com/cycling after the stage is over. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

USMark said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Universal Sports will be airing an exclusive interview with Lance during Sunday's broadcast of the final stage of the Giro. Coverage starts at noon ET. Click here to see if you get the Universal Sports channel in your area: http://bit.ly/4QyZL
> 
> If you don't get US TV - we'll make the interview available at www.UniversalSports.com/cycling after the stage is over.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Are you associated with Universal sports? If so, thanks for all the work you guys do, I really enjoy the channel.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, if you are...thanks for the giro coverage online.


----------



## USMark (May 31, 2009)

I do work for Universal Sports - glad to hear you're enjoying the coverage.  This was a last-minute deal, but we'll be doing the Giro the next few years and looking to make all sorts of improvements for our next go-round.


----------



## tkavan01 (Jun 24, 2004)

USMark said:


> I do work for Universal Sports - glad to hear you're enjoying the coverage. This was a last-minute deal, but we'll be doing the Giro the next few years and looking to make all sorts of improvements for our next go-round.



make sure the improvements revolve around showing more of the race and less "interest" pieces where you stop showing the race...


ps love the coverage of the giro, minus the disjunct commercials at odd times, someone is doing something a little wrong in that department.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that you guys at Universal Sports are my favorite people ever.

And I'm also pretty sure that the people who decided to make Universal Sports available over DTV are among my favorite people ever, too.

Kudos.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

USMark said:


> I do work for Universal Sports - glad to hear you're enjoying the coverage. This was a last-minute deal, but we'll be doing the Giro the next few years and looking to make all sorts of improvements for our next go-round.


Higher bit rate please on replay/non peak hours.

cycling.tv was double for me around 1200k. (replay).. yours was around 650k..therefore can't full screen on the laptop and blurry even in the default size.

Don't mind paying more for the max bit rate I can handle here.. ($20?).


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

tkavan01 said:


> make sure the improvements revolve around showing more of the race and less "interest" pieces where you stop showing the race...
> 
> 
> ps love the coverage of the giro, minus the disjunct commercials at odd times, someone is doing something a little wrong in that department.



2-3 commentators a must. One guy can't talk boring for hours.


----------



## adlo76 (Jun 28, 2007)

bas said:


> 2-3 commentators a must. One guy can't talk boring for hours.



This. And make sure neither of the 2 or 3 is either of the 2 we've had to endure thus far.

Sorry but I found them both to be poor.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Mark,

Please steal the Tour from VS. I will gladly do whatever I can to aid you. Your coverage is spectacular. 

Thanks.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Glad to hear that US Sports will be airing the Giro the next few years. My main request is for a High Definition broadcast--make it happen...you've been told!!


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Marky Mark, great coverage so far, but..........bring on the HIGH DEF next year!!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you for your coverage. With this and the olympics, I am a very happy person at work <3


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Both the streaming webcast and the DTV broadcast have been excellent. Thanks for the Giro & I hope you expand your cycling coverage in the future!
(But I agree that you need a better commentator for the webcast. A british accent can't cover up the fact that one has nothing new to say.)


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Now if DishNet would only carry US...

Living out in BFE means dial-up modem...so no live casts via the web, either.

Missed the whole Giro... 

All right I'm done whining.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Now if DishNet would only carry US...
> 
> Living out in BFE means dial-up modem...so no live casts via the web, either.
> 
> ...


That's okay. I've got it all on tape. You have a Betamax, right?

Thanks Mark and all the folks at Universal Sports.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JaeP said:


> That's okay. I've got it all on tape. *You have a Betamax, right?*
> 
> Thanks Mark and all the folks at Universal Sports.



Way to twist the knife!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Now if DishNet would only carry US...
> 
> Living out in BFE means dial-up modem...so no live casts via the web, either.
> 
> ...


Lance won by five minutes, really.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Big props for the webcasts- no cable to watch but with the quality of the webcast I didn't miss it- great job all around- refreshing after the cyclingtv fiasco to have something work really well! Kudos!!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

bigbill said:


> Lance won by five minutes, really.




Paybacks are rough, BB. 

Need I remind you I have no cell phone service out here? So, you know, it's not ike you can call someone should anything...happen.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

USMark said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Universal Sports will be airing an exclusive interview with Lance during Sunday's broadcast of the final stage of the Giro. Coverage starts at noon ET. Click here to see if you get the Universal Sports channel in your area: http://bit.ly/4QyZL
> 
> If you don't get US TV - we'll make the interview available at www.UniversalSports.com/cycling after the stage is over.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Does this mean coveage of the race isn't at 9am like all the rest? Or is it just the interview that is at Noon?

Thanks for the coverage Mark, I watched all but two days of it live.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Universal for the Grio broadcast, being able to watch the full stage anytime is a bonus. I would ask that the winner be removed from the page of stages. I come on after the stage is over to watch and don't want a spoiler posted on the page I'm using to get to your stash of videos. Not a big problem, I can cover the right side of the screen, but I thought I would ask. This is the page;

http://www.universalsports.com/ViewArticle.dbml?SPID=13044&DB_OEM_ID=23000&ATCLID=3734597

Thanks again for picking up this great race, and webbing it to us.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Interview? I don't see it.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the great coverage Universal sports

Any way you could you get an interview with one of the riders finishing first or second instead of a guy who could not crack the top 10?


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> Any way you could you get an interview with one of the riders finishing first or second instead of a guy who could not crack the top 10?


Still bitter about der fat boy getting his ass kicked after all these years?  :blush2:


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> Thanks for the great coverage Universal sports
> 
> Any way you could you get an interview with one of the riders finishing first or second instead of a guy who could not crack the top 10?


Yeah, post both and see which one gets more hits. 

Your first sentence wouldn't be relevant if not for the guy that couln't crack the top ten.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

zphogan said:


> Still bitter about der fat boy getting his ass kicked after all these years?  :blush2:


?

I am a fan of the sport, not just one rider. I started following it in 1981, not 1999. 

We just saw one of the best GT's in years with an incredible course. lots of attacking, and super close finish. It would be great to hear from the animators of the race, Di Luca, Sastre, and Menchov, then from the guy who got dropped on every big climb.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Mark, thanks to Universal for great coverage. I had it playing on my mac while I worked on my vaio. You made my three weeks. Keep up the great work.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks, it was great.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Like bigpinkt, I've been involved in the sport since 1983 and this Giro was excellent, especially with the coverage. I wish Universal was covering it during the Lemond years and Andy's too.

Just watched the and listened to the Armstrong interview. I thought it was a good interview.


----------



## matthewtucker (Aug 7, 2007)

Get Universal Sports on DirecTV please!


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

bigpinkt said:


> ?
> 
> I am a fan of the sport, not just one rider. I started following it in 1981, not 1999.
> 
> We just saw one of the best GT's in years with an incredible course. lots of attacking, and super close finish. It would be great to hear from the animators of the race, Di Luca, Sastre, and Menchov, then from the guy who got dropped on every big climb.


Fair enough bigpinkt. It was a great Giro this year!


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Paybacks are rough, BB.
> 
> Need I remind you I have no cell phone service out here? So, you know, it's not ike you can call someone *when something happens *.


fix it for you.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Just "watched" (listened) to the interview. It was actually a pretty good one compared to some other networks. But, it was still in the perspective of a lance-fan giving an interview.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> ?
> 
> I am a fan of the sport, not just one rider. I started following it in 1981, not 1999.
> 
> We just saw one of the best GT's in years with an incredible course. lots of attacking, and super close finish. It would be great to hear from the animators of the race, Di Luca, Sastre, and Menchov, then from the guy who got dropped on every big climb.


Fine, you're a fan of the sport. Your post was a dig at Lance more than it was a request for a Menchov interview. And not sure what your 1981 reference is about, I guess you need to feel superior.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the broadcast!!


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree, great coverage (I love coming into work and just putting it on in the background while I see patients), BUT......the commentator was pure torture.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, and what the hay TV-wise! I tried my Time Warner..no US at _any_ level, so i tried ATT, no US at _any_ level. It looks like US has some other cool programming that you cant get elsewhere, but geez talk about small time. Isnt US an NBC gig? Throw some weight around so I can this channel. I'll pay for it!


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Other than the random shots of the historic stuff, I'm just glad I have a bike race to watch that isn't on versus (they usually end up showing only the last 50k)! Thanks a bunch! 

Hope to see more races from your channel, and keep up the internet stream, that's how I watched!


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Mark, 

Thanks for the coverage. I know that this came about very last minute for you guys and you had to scramble to get the programming together. One thing I would like to see in the future is a bit more of a "studio" show prior to and/or following the stages. Offer a bit of analysis, review key moments, discuss strategy, preview of the next stages etc. Overall a great job.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the coverage. I know that this came about very last minute for you guys and you had to scramble to get the programming together. One thing I would like to see in the future is a bit more of a "studio" show prior to and/or following the stages. Offer a bit of analysis, review key moments, discuss strategy, preview of the next stages etc. Overall a great job.


I believe that is exactly what VS is doing.

Better to leave it "as is".


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

JaeP said:


> I believe that is exactly what VS is doing.
> 
> Better to leave it "as is".


But that's not the bad part about Vs.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the coverage. I know that this came about very last minute for you guys and you had to scramble to get the programming together. One thing I would like to see in the future is a bit more of a "studio" show prior to and/or following the stages. Offer a bit of analysis, review key moments, discuss strategy, preview of the next stages etc. Overall a great job.


All of that info is available online, either on cyclingnews, velonews, or even here. If you read the daily postings here you'll get better analysis than anyone I've ever seen on versus. I'd rather see the whole 2 hours filled with as much bike racing as possible.


----------



## Panic (Apr 14, 2009)

matthewtucker said:


> Get Universal Sports on DirecTV please!


Did you contact Directv yet?

I called and sent an email.

Thanks Universal Sports for the coverage.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Or.....maybe have that the analysis etc but just make it gooder than VS.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

*Kudos to Universal*

+1 for the coverage of the Giro - many thanks!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I emailed Direct TV, they replied no dice. Where are you watching Universal?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

litespeedchick said:


> I emailed Direct TV, they replied no dice. Where are you watching Universal?


It's available over the airwaves in many areas if you have a digital converter.

http://www.universalsports.tv/Universal_Sports_on_TV.html


----------

